# Trying to recall a book



## LeeC (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm trying to recall a book to review its style, rather than researching a topic, but couldn't think of a better place to pose this question. 

A couple different threads in WD have caused be to recall a book I can't put my finger on. I've tried finding it with various google searches, but have been unsuccessful so far. 

So if you might help someone whose mind is too cluttered with life's nicknacks, here's what I remember. Strange as it may see, I think it was about a blind/partially blind pilot at a training facility, and there was one small part where the pilot was flying over a fire and having trouble with the turbulence. Anyway what stood out to me was the book was written from two different perspectives, side by side in columns. One column was, I think, a 3rd person omnipresent narrator, and the other was, I believe, the pilot's stream of consciousness. I'm thinking the book wasn't broken down into chapters (it wasn't a short book), but I could be wrong. 

It has to be a good many years since I read the book, maybe 20 at least, but I read so much and it wasn't that memorable otherwise. 

Thank you,
LeeC


PS: If another moderator thinks this post belongs elsewhere, I bow to your wisdom


----------



## Greimour (Nov 3, 2014)

I've never heard of a book that does that. If it's that old, I probably can't help with searching either because it is unlikely to find excerpts to check if it's the right book. o.0

I think '_Story of O_' by Pauline Reage had something similar to that effect happen early on. Can't really remember I didn't actually read the book I only browsed it. But it didn't stay that way throughout. 

I want to know what it is now too. Let me know if you find it. <3


----------



## LeeC (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the thought Greimour and a belated congrats 



Greimour said:


> If it's that old,



Hey, thats only a little more than a quarter of my life :-(



Greimour said:


> I want to know what it is now too. Let me know if you find it. <3



Will do. Sometime in the 90s I had so many books they were overflowing the house. The wife put them on tables in the front yard with a Free sign and by the end of the second day they were gone. Now from time to time I recall bits of one I'd like to look at with a writer's eye, and am stymied.


----------



## Greimour (Nov 3, 2014)

LeeC said:


> Thanks for the thought Greimour and a belated congrats



Thanks. Assuming you meant my transfer from Mentor team to Media team?




> Hey, thats only a little more than a quarter of my life :-(



I didn't know you were so well aged <3
But that's not what I meant anyway ^_^

With more recent books, like the past 8-10 years, I can usually find excerpts that will show me the first chapter or whatever. By doing that I sometimes search for books I can't remember the name of. Eventually I will find chapter one and know I have found the right book. I can't do that with books over a decade old though. I only find excerpts from those that are super popular and continue to mark literature today. LOTR for example, or Great Expectations, Of Mice and Men, etc.


----------



## GeekWriter (Nov 6, 2014)

Eagle in the Sky by Wilbur Smith? The plot loosely sounds close to what you're describing.


----------



## LeeC (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you GeekWriter, but that's not the book. You had me going for a minute there until I investigated the plot and presentation format


----------

